# something similar to adium?



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm looking for something similar to Adium, but has webcam support. REAL webcam support, not that crappy web browser attachment you can install to Adium.


----------



## TD912 (Jun 23, 2008)

Right now, there's not much. Maybe iChat, but that doesn't have all the protocol support Adium has.

Adium is supposed to get Audio/Video support soon, but it's probably gonna take a while.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

I don't know if this is similar to Adium, but _Skype for Mac_ might be worth a look ...


----------

